# New Purchase Needs Attention



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

After being inspired by shiner's wonderful collection and photos and because I started looking at double Albert chains and getting one, I've now bought a pocket watch. Its nothing special but should be a nice talking point when worn with the 3 piece suit on special occasions. It's a 7 jewel, crown wound and set Swiss made movement by Buren in a 925 silver half hunter case. Typical engine turning, fairly clean dial with Roman numerals, intaked with inner glass. It seems to run nicely once wound, with a good tick, running for best part of 48 hours on a wind and only losing 3 seconds or so a day, so nothing major wrong I guess. However it does need a shake to get it started so maybe a clean or just a drop off oil would be an idea. The only annoying thing is a misaligned hand, the hour hand is about 20 minutes'late'. (Or the minute hand is early). I'm in 2 minds. Since I'll only use it high days and holidays I can live with it, it's primarily just an unusual piece of bling and not a tool after all. But if rectifying it is easy ( is it just remove the glass, remove the minute hand, reset, replace glass?) Then I may enquire about the cost of a repair ( and maybe a clean) with my local jeweller.

What do you think? Thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Pics may help as the movement may need to be removed to make the job easier? I've had some that needed a gentle shake but it should work fine after a service ( not too dear on pw's) This advice applies to all 3 queries!

Mike


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

Good point! Besides ..... It's not in the same league as Shiner's Walthams but still nice to see/share  I'll get some photos tonight.


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

some photos. needs a little clean but not too much as I like a bit of patina, so I'll probably jut use a bit of meths and a cloth to take a bit of muck off.

[img} title="IMG_20140523_194608 by n_nevill, on Flickr">







</a>


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks Des.

bear with me...just re-reading the 'how to' ill keep trying until I get this right....

so flicker..share...bbcode...copy...img buttn...paste...








<img src=]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5495/14253202995_fbb1a7566a_s.jpg' alt='14253202995_fbb1a7566a_s.jpg'><a href="https://flic.kr/p/nHvoFe" rel="external nofollow">IMG_20140523_194608[/URL] by n_nevill, on Flickr


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

so i need to delete a bit of that code....

everything after the.jpg i think


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

oh :taz:


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeeesssss! bit small though! that's a setting on flckr...


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

as this shows, the hour hand is about 20 to 25 minutes out of line


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

thank you all for your patience!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice watch, Neil, and good to see that it still has its original double spaded hour hand. This is so that the time can still be read when the cover is closed....many have either lost their hour hand, or had it changed for an incorrect one. It's obvious that something has become misaligned. I would remove the minute hand, align the hour hand to twelve, then refit the minute hand over the top of it. If you can't do this yourself, then a competent watch repairer should be able to do it (not the bloke in your local Timpsons.. :lol: )


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks. Yes think all 3 hands are original I think... All look to be blued steel at least, it also seemed from my time searching that many have lost there glass over time so quite pleased to get this one. Suspect the glass may not be original though, it feels like it might be plastic, not sure.

Sounds a simple enough fix.... I have a very friendly and knowledgeable jeweller that specialises in used watches locally..... May ask him to do it so I can't balls it up.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Very simple adjustment just loosen the minute hand by lifting very gently with a watch makers driver, lift evenly all round. Then I would wind the hour hand round to 15.00. at this point the minute hand should be able to easily move round to 12.00. Then just press firmly with both Thumb nails either side of the minute hand till resistance is felt. Finally adjust watch to correct time. This has never failed for me, if you have doubts hand pullers and pressers are very cheap on the net.


----------

